# Feeding an Oscar to my P's



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

The Oscar is about 6-7" and has had hole in the head since 2 years ago. Is this contagious? I know it is caused by poor water conditions and was told that if I put it in a clean tank with clean fish, they will not get it. Just wanting to know. BTW I am going to try to post a vid of it in the future. A buddy of mine doesn't have the heart to dispose of it so I want to make use of it.

-Kevin-


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't really know, but I guess it would be a bad idea.
if the fish is ill enough to need to be killed, then it shouldn't be used as a feeder.
but on the other hand - what a video!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yes it could be contagous but Hole in the head disease os more prone to cichlids compared to Piranhas, especially discus and anglefish, those are the species most affected by this disease.
If I were you I wouldn't chance teh feeding of teh oscar. To amke an even cooler video go get another large fish that is parasite free.
...and for the oscar if you are intrested in keeping it alive i can tell you what worked for me if you are willing to quarantine it ... just let me know... I have svaed a firemouth that was purchased at LFS with "HITH" and does no longer contain it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nah nothing will happened to the piranha it ain't contagous.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Your p's can get hole in the head, One of mine has it. But none of the other 40 fish do. I was told only cichlid get it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i think all fish get it if you have bad water quality ans not feeding them proper foods.all fish have a lateral line.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Its been 12 hours now and the Oscar is fine. Maybe he will be a tank mate instead of food. He is a cool fish so if he makes it I wont be dissapointed.

-Kevin-


----------

